# Add some of your photos, :)



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

yes please haha
his name is Buzz





































 do what ever you like


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

RedTree, do you want all of them done in one? or single? or..


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

what ever lol I really do like sharing


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Heres one, RedTree. 
im just practising,


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

aww, jsut realised i spelt glows all night wrong! haha, ill fix it,


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I didnt even relize haha.
Thats pretty good, you can practice all you want


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

THere we go,  sorry about that!!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Do this one. What is it that you do? I've never heard of this before. This picture is of Velvet and my sister.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Here you gooo, )
all i do is edit the photo,


----------



## PaulyPalomino (Oct 6, 2010)

Here are two that i did last year. I don't own these horses anymore but i love the pictures:-o:lol:!!!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

aww, heaps cute!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy, these horses aren't my but they are my Anut's and I love them.
DSCF2108 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is Lakota and me...only taken a few days ago. =D


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow your really good i love them ! if you have time can you do my pic of me and my girl dakota


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

The picture looks just like my horse, only it's a drawings.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Here you go! 
Lovely pictures Btw.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

oh my godness thank you so much i love it


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Fun! Thanks!


----------



## ShotgunsAmmo (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/18579/album/horses-me-2052/happy-i-aka-horses-name-happy-14219/

Can you do that one? Please.


----------



## ShotgunsAmmo (Oct 14, 2010)

dontk now if i did it right, idk how to upload pictures, haha!


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Mare, just out of curiosity, what photo editing program are you using?


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

ShotgunsAmmo said:


> dontk now if i did it right, idk how to upload pictures, haha!



i dont know about anybody else.. but its not working.. sorry.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Luvs2jump said:


> Mare, just out of curiosity, what photo editing program are you using?


 
Im just using photobucket..


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I love photobucket 
I thought it looked familar but I have no clue how you did the shading on mine, I havn't been on it for a while though


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

RedTree said:


> haha I love photobucket
> I thought it looked familar but I have no clue how you did the shading on mine, I havn't been on it for a while though


 
its nice and simple.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Heeere yaaaaah' gooo, ))


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Fun! Thanks!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a few you can play with
Just got these 2 guys OTTB's
Dusty and Tahoe

My MFT Reno

My Side Kick Sweet 




My TWH & MFT


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

What a cute thread...how about this one?


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks  Here's one.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

;Let me know if you like them!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh I love mine!!!  thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty cool looking...thx:wink:


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

No prob,


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Love mine.
They all are so cute.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awwww i like them! i do them as well


----------



## Moonieandme (Nov 12, 2010)

please excuse his dirtyness  what can i say the boy loves to roll?
oh and by the way i love your editing!


----------

